# Help Needed With Colnago Frame ID!



## BearGwills (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

Can anyone here offer any insight on identifying this Colnago frame? 









Colnago Rennrad Dura Ace...Top Bike wie Masi und Cinelli : ) in Berlin - Schöneberg | Herrenfahrrad gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

The listing has it as a 'Colnago Sport 91' Columbus SL',  but it doesn't look like any of the other Colnago Sport frames I've seen, and actually looks more like a Super. 

I'm thinking of buying it, but need to make sure A) it's genuine B) it's worth the cash, although with a Dura-Ace 7400 full set I think it probably is...


----------

